# Tail bobbing and back fluffed



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucy has begun tail bobbing and looking fluffed on her back feathers at night. The fluffing has been a few days but usually she stops doing it when i watch her. The tail bobbing is new tonight. She has been living outside in the shed for a few weeks with Tracy, who is sitting on an egg, and Fiona, who is in another cage. She seems to be eating and her poop,looks ok and she does not have open mouthed breathing but I am concerned. The shed is about 70 degrees tonight. The exotic vet is not open tomorrow. I will call them first thing Monday. The local 24 hr emergency clinic does not treat birds. She is always placid and quiet but is not tame so i cant pick her up,and examine her without chasing her around the cage and it is the middle of the night. She seemed happy being caged with Tracy. Her last physical a few months was normal except for low levels of coccidia and i treated her for that. Should i catch her and examine her in the morning? I dont want to stress her but am worried about illness or egg binding or ? She has never showed any reproductive activity.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just checked on the birds and Lucy was still tail bobbing. Havent vacuumed lately and noticed white powder on the shed walls. Plus scuff is everywhere. Plugged in a new air cleaner and in the morning will shop vac and maybe wipe down the shed walks. The powder sticks to the insulation. I open the shed windows during the day but maybe that is not enough. Will just wear a respirator, change clothes, and wash my hair too because of hypersensitivity pneumonitis. Can pigeon bloom make breathing hard for birds too? Am also worried about aspergillis because Chloe had that. All three of these birds...Fiona, Tracy, and Lucy...were tested and found circo negative. Chloe had aspergillis secondary to Circovirus. Will shop vac every day after that for a while and will call the fet Monday morning. Will also leave the shed door open for a while tomorrow. Maybe the windows and vents arent enough? The window fan isnt working yet gecause it is solar powered and it hasnt been that sunny.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Many respiratory illnesses caused by different pathogens and non-biological agents may generate labored breathing and its visible symptom, the tail bobbing. I saw this caused by chlamydia (upper respiratory disease) and cured with few days of doxycycline, and if I'm not wrong, at infection of air sacks or lungs, cured with amoxicillin.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

AndreiS, thank you for your prompt reply. Will clean the shed this morning as carefully and completely as i can and will take Lucy to the vet tomorrow to see about any possible pathogens. She has been healthy since we got her but she used to live in the room where poor Chloe lived, who we lost from circovirus opportunistic infections...including yeast, staph, malaria, and aspergillosis. I am hoping if i clean the shed today with a shop vac, with a hepa filter, then air out the shed, it will help her breathing in the meantime. Have not kept up my husbandry as carefully as i would like, with my own medical problems, doctors appts and tests, full time work, and about five hours per day of pet care including fifty sick tree frogs...sick and dying because of a plastic aquarium plant that leached paint all over them. Plus cleaning the house still to get rid of pigeon bloom indoors. I hope beautiful Lucy will be ok. Will get her onto antibiotics if she needs them and hope for the best.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dust in the loft will have an effect on their respiratory system. Open windows are not enough. If you put a fan in the window to pull the dusty air out, and have another window open, then it will pull in clean fresh air. That helps a lot with the dust, but you will still have to wash the walls don now and then. I would cover the insulation with paneling or some other wood to be able to clean it better and easier.

Also now would be a good time to try for canker, as change of seasons can bring it on. I have an Indian fan who I had to treat for canker 2 years in a row around this time. Figured it was just better to give them a flock treatment in the early springtime to knock the trich levels back down.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would cover that insulation and get something smooth you can wipe off on top of it. I also would get two window fans that goes both ways on your windows and yes if you enough enough of a dusty situation in the loft it can cause tail bobbing with the breathing. Can you take some pictures of your loft. ??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You don't need a fan that goes both ways, if you just open another window, the fan pulls out the old air and dust, and the air must be replaced, so it is pulled in the other open window. If you put a fan blowing in, then you are just stirring up the dust.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

No when you need them you put both blowing out and also one can take them off the windows as well so they have a choice here Picture above. You can decide on how to use them---no air day--put the fan on or leave it off--for they are movable and come off the windows with ease...The only thing is the windows "need to be large enough for them to fit but for me they work really well. Mine lasts about a year and a half then I have to buy new ones..The dust eventually gets to them...They cost about 32 dollars a piece --about here for I have not priced them in a long time....Just a suggestion..Would love to see pictures of your shed loft so that we can really give you im put for we are working "blind" here.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just spent an hour cleaning all three cages thoroughly. Also shop vacuumed the shed and wiped down the walls. All three windows are open and ran the air cleaner for two hours. Also,left the shed door open for an hour with me in the shed to make sure cats and the red tailed hawks who live here do not discover the birds. Will try to figure out how to keep,the shed much cleaner with the air quality much better. The white powder builds up,on everything very quickly. When the weather gets warmer will offer large pans of water for bathing. It is about 60 outside today. Lucy seems better.. She still has subtle tail,bobbing but started eating, grooming, and interacting with Tracy immediately. Hope the vacuuming does not cause egg binding problems for Tracy who has one new egg or Fiona who is getting ready to,lay more eggs I think. Lucy walked over to the egg and gently caressed it. Tracy is ignoring her own egg now. I cant believe how quickly three pigeons and one jay mess up the shed. The insulation is covered by foil so it is easy to wipe down too. Will try to get my significant other to take photos with his phone. Wish we had more windows in the shed. May have to,put more fans and open the door more often. Will definitely vacuum more often and run the air cleaner more often. No wonder my,lungs were messed up, breathing all that pigeon bloom before in the house.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

c.hert said:


> No when you need them you put both blowing out and also one can take them off the windows as well so they have a choice here Picture above. You can decide on how to use them---no air day--put the fan on or leave it off--for they are movable and come off the windows with ease...The only thing is the windows "need to be large enough for them to fit but for me they work really well. Mine lasts about a year and a half then I have to buy new ones..The dust eventually gets to them...They cost about 32 dollars a piece --about here for I have not priced them in a long time....Just a suggestion..Would love to see pictures of your shed loft so that we can really give you im put for we are working "blind" here.


Okay, now I see what you mean. I use a duct fan, which doesn't blow as much as one of those, but it will fit anywhere. So all depends on what options you have, and you are right a picture would help a lot.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

initial shed photos showing cages for the scrub jay and the two pigeon cages. there are three windows and two doors, two high up vents, and one fan high up in the side of the shed. it is about 80 degrees right now.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

additional photos of the cages and birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think you need more than that fan, as far as fans are concerned. Have you been running it?
But normally there would be vents lower, nearer to the floor to pull the air in, and then up and out the fan. Nice little shed BTW. Very large cages too.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

pictures of the weirdest gray poop...not sure if it's Tracy's or Lucy's. Plus a photo of the ceiling/high up fan that isn't running unless it gets triggered due to heat, as it's solar powered. Apologies for the weird angles of the photos, my significant other took them and I'm not sure how to rotate them.
The birds (in order of appearance of the photos) are Screech aka Cheepy the scrub jay, Fiona, Lucy with the weird tail bobbing but not right now because she's being watched and photographed, and Tracy. Any suggestions for making the shed ventilation better? The three windows don't seem to be enough. Have been airing out the shed after shop vacuuming a lot today which seems to have helped but obviously can't leave the doors open all day when I'm at work because of a weird neighbor not to mention cats, raccoons, possums, and the red tailed hawks. The solar fan hasn't come on yet which worries me. The shed itself is in the shade under some oak trees and there is a nice breeze with the windows and/or doors open. Will have to see how Lucy is doing in terms of tail bobbing in the morning to see if she needs to go to the vet, maybe for antibiotics or tests for aspergillosis? She looks happier but is still tail bobbing a little. Have not seen her eat in front of me but she has always been guarded about eating in front of me. She came from a breeder who had racing birds and is really not socialized to people. She and Tracy however seem to be great friends and groom each other. Am giving them calcium and vitamins, pigeon mix, and grit. Am so hoping that Lucy is OK. Will shop vac every day I guess.
Oops, screwed up, Fiona's photo is not there where it's supposed to be (between Cheepy and Lucy). So here is Fiona, the bird who prefers to be by herself who is fixated on me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, haven't been running the fan because it is automatic, solar-powered. May get an electric floor fan or something for when the solar fan doesn't run but electricity on the central coast of CA is really brutal. There is an oil filled heater, an air cleaner which I have been running, and the solar fan. Plus the three windows, the vents at the top of the shed, and the two doors which I have left open now even more to make sure the air quality is OK. Of course I am wearing a respirator and changing my clothing! If it stays warm, should I give the birds a large pan of water in each cage for bathing? Am hoping Lucy will eat in front of me and stop tail bobbing and sitting with her back rounded near her tail. She doesn't look fluffed up and has been grooming and looking happier. My bad for not using the new shop vac sooner, which has a special large hose and hepa filter. At some point will consider letting the pigeons loose together but cannot let Cheepy the scrub jay loose with them because he would hurt them, pounding with his very powerful beak. The cages are set up so Cheepy is at the end facing the door (which locks) and the other two aviaries are side by side with Fiona on the left and Lucy and Tracy on the right, so each cage has a window. The pigeons face the other door, which has a combination lock from the outside. The windows are sliders and on the outside, they are covered by rat screen to keep the crazy neighbor and any predators out. There is small hole in the floor where the cords go out to a power source outside to plug in the power strip which powers everything including a night light I have put in there temporarily until the birds adapt. There is a motion detector outside over the outer door so I can open it easily and to deter predators and people at night. There is a thermometer on Lucy's and Tracy's cage. But I think I may have to add more fans. Right now we have covered over the vents and had the solar fan covered with plastic because it has been about 40 degrees at night. Tonight was the first very warm day but there will be more to come. I so hope Lucy's OK as she is a sweetie even though she prefers pigeons to people.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lucy almost sounds like egg binding problem. Hunched over like that can be pain somewhere, usually in the crop or stomach area. They do get calcium and vitamin D3, right? Even when 40 out, nice to let some fresh air in.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

i would just be patient with her because she might just lay an egg. Is that the solar fan on the side of the building because it needs to be on a roof to have the sun beam on it directly as well as having a screen put over it to protect the birds and not let other birds and things in...Are you going to have a "Fly Pen" attached to that second door or something---how does that work...I wish the pictures were straight and I hope your hubby takes straight pictures in the future--lol. That was nice of him to take them but you take them next time and learn...lol..It's a nice set up you have and how far from the house and which direction does the sun hit the building? Where is East and Where is West??? lol lol A lot of questions but you two have done a very very nice job...Cover that insulation up and then you can take a long dust brush and dust it once awhile and get a floor fan and blow out everything...I love floor fans...You know those square ones...They last about two years...Hope everything turns out with your birdie okay but I would not give her no medicine right away---I think she will lay an egg--give her time...Maybe????....


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Giving her calcium and D3 isn't giving her medicine. She probably needs it anyway, as they don't get outside in the sun.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Never thought calcium or D3 was medicine..lol lol..It would not hurt to have those two things...


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I would figure out away to move those cages out from in front of the windows even if you have to put them catty corner or something. or temporary until you figure out how to get their nesting and cage area away from those windows because of drafts---drafts will kill pigeons. Even a towel or blanket on that sided until other things are figured out. If they move pull them away from the window so that you can get to the window to open or slide it shut and put a blanket on that side of the cage..You need good venting and I believe you do but do not need cold drafts especially from those windows at night time..That pooping looks like hormonal poop and I do believe there is nothing to worry about at this time. Pigeon keeping is a lot of thinking and organizing in the beginning but then one day you get it right and know its right for the pigeons are wonderful...Your a worry wort like me but time and experience corrects this--but I am still a worry wort---lol lol....If you building a fly pen have it wrap around one of those doors and this could be like a double entrance so when you open the door all they can go is in the fly pen if they are loose in the loft. You could even wrap it around a window as well to give the window extra security and let them fly out the window by opening it. Just thinking material here.. Do not let them on the ground so also consider a platform of some kind outside on the ground concrete for bathing and maybe a wire platform raised because dirt ground is bad-------worms... Just thinking material here...always thinking lol Looks wonderful and has real potential for the future...No dampness, no drafts, and if you do have a fly pen bury the wire under the ground about 18 inches to keep predators from digging in...Plenty of thinking here....lol


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some good ideas c.hert.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Thank you for the great ideas. Will see about trying these when the birds and i are stable. Lucys vent area looks kind if puffed up,so wonder if she is going to,lay an egg. Hope she is not egg bound. She has not laid an egg or acted hormonal since we have had her, about six months. They have calcium and vitamins including d3. Thought Tracy laid the egg and that that is her weird poop. Cannot catch Lucy to check her out easily as she is a semi feral racer who doesnt like people. Usually it takes 10 or 15 minutes pursuit inside the cage just to take her to the vet. She is a powerful flier. Tracy is biting me and wing slapping, being protective of her cage. They had an exhausting stressful day with all the cage cleaning and shed vacuuming. The sun hits the opposite side of the solar fan but the solar panel,is in the sun on the shed roof. The solar fan has screen over it to,keep,birds and critters out. The jays cage faces north and the pigeons cages are side bybside and face east. Will think about moving the cages away from the windows although i generally close the windows at night and heat thevshed. Will likely not heat up tonight as it is still 75 in the shed. Will see about getting a floor box fan and at some point will l think about adding a fly pen. Sadly the doors open out not in which would have made a screen door easy. Hope Lucy doesnt need a vet tomorrow as i dont know if the exotic vet will be there and i have to,work and Drs Speer and Olsen are over five hours away. I hope Lucy just lays an egg and doesnt have a respiratory infection and isnt egg bound.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I think she will be just fine and lay an egg just do not cage chase her at this time unless you really have too. Leave her in peace and if she is eating and drinking she is most likely feeing "odd" because of the egg. Just keep an eye on her--lol--you old worry wort...I am the same way---lol See if your husband or work person can change those doors around so that you can put a screen door on---that would be so much easier and nicer for all concerned...See if you can get a lower shelf below those windows and get three or four nest boxes when you decide to let them fly around the room. You see if you had a screen door you could and with perches and stuff they would fine their own favorite areas...Lots of work to pigeons and lots of thinking to get it just right..but you will and you both are doing very very good with the attempt to have pigeons and make them happy and healthy as well as yourself..Wear your mask and think of yourself as well...Good job...You want to use the fan just to blow out the dust as you sweep the floor at the same time. Later when they are flying free you will be scraping the floor and picking up and then blowing it out as you sweep it out and changing the water and food---A pigeon Keepers work is never done...lol Heck I could go on and on about this--ha ha...Think about putting something over those windows a little roof or something so rain does not come in or even have some kind of roofing going out from one of those windows for shade and rain protection connected to the fly pen outside..This is fun...You make this fun for yourselves too and think about designs in your spare time and how workable it would be for you two...Hope your pigeon is okay and lays an egg real soon...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Checked on Lucy about midnight last night. She keeps sitting up,on a box with her tail at a 45,degree angle propped up against the back of the cage. Her vent looked swollen or fluffed. Am hoping she is going to lay an egg but am worried because of her tail bobbing. She did sit on Tracys egg last night for a while. Tracy has only laid one so am concerned about her too. Lucy was drinking but not eating last night. Tracy was eating like a piggy. Am hoping when it gets light i can check on Lucy and see how she is doing to see if she needs to see the vet today which will be tricky as im supposed to be at work bybthe time the vet opens and i dont know if he is there today.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Hope timing and everything work out okay for you...Busy day ahead..wow..


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just fed and checked on the birds. Lucy was still sitting on a box with her tail propped up, at a 45 degree angle and her vent looks fluffed. She then sat on Tracys egg. Tracy of course wolfed breakfast. Lucy didnt make any moves to eat but then she never has eaten in front of me being the scared paranoid semiferal racer she is. Filled a dish with pigeon mix and parakeet treat and put it in front of her and she ate a couple of seeds. Tracy wolfed it so,put a little more. Am inclined to,wait and see if Lucy lays an egg because her tail bobbing is better but she doesnt seem to be pooping. It is only 65 in the shed, only 38 outside now, 86 expected outside so have to leave the heater off and the windows closed. Yes my schedule is hard, put in four hours before work nonstop, work 8 hrs, do errands, put in 3 or 4 more hours. It is hard with so many frogs sick too. Isvthe propping up the tail a sign of breathing problems or pain? Will check and see what the vets availability is this week and have Lucys carrier ready to go.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do you have her on a heating pad?...not sure if that was already mentioned, but that and the cal/mag/D3 sure helps with egg issues.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I actually have used a heating pad with a damp facecloth over it. Gives a nice moist heat. And of course, extra calcium and D3.
She may no be getting enough calcium in those vitamins you mentioned.
This is why I like having a supplement for calcium and D3 that isn't a multi-vitamin. Sometimes they need extra, like now.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just got home and rushed to check on the birds. Shed is over 80 so opened both doors to create more breeze. All seem fine but no eggs and no,poop. Lucy looks ok but would feel,better if she would eat and poop for me. Increased the calcium and vitamins. Did see her drink water. Didnt notice any tail bobbing but she was back up on a box with her tail supported at a 45,degree angle. Vent looks fluffed up. Vet who does birds wasnt in today but will be in in the morning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just fed and checked on the girl birds. There were three eggs in the cage with Tracy and Lucy! Tracy laid the first I believe a few days ago, and then the second today. Since there are three, at least one must be Lucys!! She is proudly sitting on an egg with lots of horny bird vocalizations and wing tip flicking. She let me pet her head several times, first time ever she didnt flee when i put my hand in the cage. Tracy is still biting, slapping and trying to tear me a new one. However Lucy still looks humpy backed with fluffing near her vent. Have not noticed the other girls ever doing that before or after laying eggs. She didnt eat or drink, is just acting broody and sitting proudly on her egg. I assume she will lay another. Am so hoping she is ok! Will watch to make sure she is eating and pooping ok. Hope i can cancel tomorrows vet appt and just go to work. Lucys tail is pointed down. Is this normal?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just checked on the birds. Both Lucy and Tracy are sitting on the eggs but Lucy still looks distressed, with her tail pointed downwards at a 45,degree angle and some tail bobbing. Shed is still 80. Is that too hot? If i turn the heater off, outside is supposed to be mid 40s and the large fan area is open with no covering. There is a little poop but not enough for two birds so i think Lucy is not defecating. Am still quite concerned about her.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thought it looked like egg issues. You really need to give her more calcium and D3 without the other vitamins. Even if you need to buy human calcium and vitamin D3 tablets, (buying the lowest mg you can find) And give her a portion of the tablet down the throat. Turn the heater off. 40's won't kill them, and it will still be warmer inside than outside. Turn the fan on to get the hot air out and move some cooler air in. Try to keep them around 50 or 55 degrees. When it is hot out turn heater off.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am deciding whether the stress of taking Lucy the vet is justified. Have an appt in a half hour if incan catch her. She is still sitting humpy backed with her tail down and not eating and pooping. She is wing flicking or shivering. So think i am going to take her. She stands over the eggs including one that i think is hers. It is larger than most eggs i have seen. Will definitely step up the calcium and vitamins and try to control the shed temperature and fresh air better.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Putting her in a warm bath may help. A heating pad set on LOW helps. She doesn't need more of a multi vitamin. She needs more calcium and D.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay3 said:


> Putting her in a warm bath may help. A heating pad set on LOW helps. She doesn't need more of a multi vitamin. She needs more calcium and D.


*I agree. Also, sunshine is not readily available in some areas this time of year, which supplies vitamin D, so supplementing is crucial, especially with laying hens. She may or may not be getting enough from sunlight.

Lack of sunlight + laying hens = extra supplemental calcium/D3.*


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just got back from the vet with Lucy. He heard crackles so is putting her on enrofloxacin. She pooped a large poop,in the carrier and has a full crop so i am relieved about that. Am worried because she just let me pick her up, compared with how she would fly until exhausted in the past. He thinks she likely will be laying a second egg. Her first egg was oversized compared with Tracys. Sadly i broke one of Tracys eggs in transit so will have to substitute a fake egg and hope Tracy isnt upset. I hope Lucy gets better now and then that her respiratory problem is not fungal like aspergillosis like Chloe had. Have put her back in the shed and left the windows open. Also,put vitamins in her food and calcium in her water water. Is there a good calcium plus d3 i could purchase and put in her water? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

CalciBoost is great. Just add to the water once or twice a week.I like that I can also use it for just one bird if needed, down the throat.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, where do you buy Calciboost? Thanks.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I buy it at All Bird Products, but noticed that Jedd's has it, and probably others. I buy the 500 ml, but there are many sizes, and you only have a few birds. They also have the powder now, but I really like the liquid. 
http://www.allbirdproducts.com/supplements.html


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3, thanks, will order some Calciboost tonight. Just checked on Lucy. She looks better despite her ordeal at the vets. Just the avian pretending things are fine stance though i think. She and Tracy are now ignoring all the eggs because I disrupted their routine. But Lucy did get up on the perch in the middle of the cage so i hope she is going to be ok. Shed is between 65 and 70 with the windows and vents open. Will close the windows though later and make sure the heater keeps the shed at at least 60 or 65 tonight. Hope Lucys meds clear up,her respiratory problem and that she lays another egg. She improved a lot after finally defecating this morning. Why do the hens always hold their poop for so long?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Because they don't want to leave the eggs or babies, and must hold it till they can get off the nest. If you were to take her off the eggs and stand her in a small cage with paper towels, she would probably go, then you could just put her back with her eggs. It has worked for me.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will have to try that with my three egg obsessed single hens. Beats cleaning up large smelly piles and should be better for their health. Btw i ordered the Calciboost.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, just checked on the scrub jay and three girl,pigeons. Fiona just laid a new egg. So now all three girls apparently are sitting on eggs. Must be contagious. Unfortunately Lucy still doesnt look right, sitting humpy backed with feathers fluffed over just her tail area and tail bobbing. Hope she lays a second egg without problems.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

IF it is respiratory, it will take a while on the meds. If an egg, then I also hope she lays it soon.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Just gave Lucy her meds. There are four eggs so i assume she laid two,and Tracy laid two. So far so,good.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yay!n Good girl Lucy! Now Mom can relax a bit. Sleep well.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lucy is doing ok but still sits with her back feathers raised and fluffed and her tail pointed down. She still worries me because her energy level is down. I can easily catch her and medicate her...just pick her up. In the past i had to,chase her for 10 minutes until she got tired.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure she is eating enough? She may not be. Usually when you notice that they are not quite right like that, then they are also not eating much. A kitchen scale with grams is a good way to keep track of their weight.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Will take the scale outside tonight and start weighing her. Her crop was full when i took her to the vet earlier this week.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They all had a big change in their lifestyle and with the lightening changing conditions this could cause a early molt as well as a increase in egg laying and as well as a increase in their natural e-coli because of the change..A pigeon going through a early molt and laying eggs at the same time feels terrible and is often very lazy and out of it as well as actually hurting when the eggs are laid...I have a pretty good probiotic here that improves molt and purifies blood and lessons e-coli build up and I just bet that your precious pigeon needs a few doses of this about twice a week and I would be willing to send some to you and just post message me.. That extra calcium that Jay suggested will help. My pigeon Catnip is going crazy now laying eggs because of the changes in the sunlight and does she love her eggs. She wanted me to send a picture to your lovely pigeons who are also sitting on eggs..Picture coming and she says HI..only in pigeon talk..lol Hope Lucy gets back to normal soon..Give it time...and Be Happy...


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Jay3 and c.hert, thank you for all your good wishes for our newly relocated birds. Just fed them and medicated and weighed Lucy. She weighs 452 g and is getting very hard to catch! Finally just put the scale with its perch in front of a wooden box she likes to sit on until she sat on it properly. She is well muscled. Thank you for sharing Catnips picture. What a gorgeous bird! These egg crazy girls are really fun but also a lot to worry about. Have been putting probiotics on their food and tonight Lucys huge off eggs poop was firmer which im glad to see. It is tempting to get them all deslorelin implants because of all the weird hormonal craziness but inconvenience isnt a reason to disturb their delicate pigeon hormones. Just got back from the pulmonologist who said my lungs are getting better since we moved the birds outside, although inhave some permanent scarring. I cant believe how much white powder and scuff birds produce. Would definitely recommend against keeping birds indoors in living and sleeping areas. Will shopvac the shed again tomorrow with different clothes and wearing the respirator of course and bathing right after.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Reread your post about molting and egg laying and how laying eggs hurts. I would definitely be not feeling well for a while if something as big as those girls eggs came out of me!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

A breakthrough with Lucy tonight! Hope it means she is getting tamer not sicker. When i got her out to give her her meds, she got loose in the shed and in the past, i would have had to chase her for a while with a net. She flew to the cage and perched! I finished giving her the meds and gently put her back after petting her head and talking to her. She went and sat on her eggs and let me pet her head.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Funny when my Ring Neck Dove Mrs Grouchy was in season I could just go over and pick her up and she became very tame. Now with her eggs she was mellow but pecked at me if I got too close to her nest--but she was mellow and tame at these times for they do not want to break the eggs. Catnip is another story she "growls", then "Flaps" and "growls" so more so I completely leave her in peace for she "loves" her "eggs"..They all love their eggs. lol lol Hope she continues to improve and become more normal again. I gave Catnip some lettuce and crushed unsalted peanuts with hemp seeds and that made her happy. lol lol....She just loves that pigeon candy from Foys and it has hemp seeds in it I think but she loves it but can only give it as a treat..But she would eat the whole bag if I let her...lol


----------

